# Are Giants fans too autistic to barely mutter 2 words to get $20 off?



## Lipitor (Mar 25, 2018)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2766384-athletics-offer-20-parking-discount-to-giants-fans-who-yell-go-as-at-gates



> The Oakland Athletics will try a new strategy with opposing fans when the team takes on the crosstown rival San Francisco Giants on Sunday.
> 
> According to a news release via Jane Lee of MLB.com, parking at Oakland Coliseum will cost $50 for Giants fans but only $30 for Athletics fans. However...
> 
> ...


----------



## Bassomatic (Mar 25, 2018)

Baseball players and fans are highly known to be superstitious. Call that autism if you wish.

But holy smokes 50 for parking? 

A's fans and broadcasting networks will eat up showing SF fans rooting for a rival team. 

This has potential to make good salt and good lulz. Good find @Lipitor 



Spoiler



I sure as shit wouldn't sell my team out for a million let alone a parking discount.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 25, 2018)

All sports fans have autism.


----------



## DonaldChump (Mar 25, 2018)

I dunno; this is actually pretty fucking interesting, as like a social experiment, but I can see some people getting salty and litigious over it.

I dont give a fuck about sports so, ironically, I can relate because if I were to go to any sports event, it would have to be because I just really, really loved the team and was a die hard fan. So I can kind of see how it would be kind of like a conundrum. Id be willing to sell my self or my beliefs out for 20 bucks but I wouldnt feel great about it.

Edit: Thinking more about it, if I had friends with me and we were all doing it, I wouldnt mind at all. You can kind of count it as groupthink or sheep thinking that I would want to follow friends, but its not really that. At the same time you could argue that youre kind of fucking the other guys, youre costing them money over something that's ultimately meaningless.

I mean once you put it in that context, even, the choice is solid--I wouldnt even need friends, thinking of it that way, I'd just do it. I dunno, but there is something in society that makes you feel loyalty to something, I dont know if it's consumerism or what. You kind of have to take a step back and look at it, and yourself, every now and then.


Double Edit: In fact even in this article, I was thinking, I mean if you think about it it's an easy choice but if it was just sprung on you, it would be a sort of decision--but Im actually thinking more on it and it seems like it's more nefarious.

It's sort of framed in a certain way in this article, but I think the reality is that tickets for everyone are going to be 50 dollars, but you get a discount for saying the words "Go ____" but its not like people are going to ask. So you could be a fan of the team that gets the cheaper tickets, but still pay 50 bucks just because you didnt cheer and say "Go ____".

It's just essentially a coupon to the few who receive it and read about it, framed as a social experiment, and gets some fucking publicity to boot. Way to fuel my edgelord fucking gay ass nihilism.

It's almost like social engineering because it relies on your natural human instincts, but an inability to react, process, and respond fast enough (if someone sprung it on you and explained, but I dont think this is even that, I dont think it's even a "What team are you for?" thing--although it's heavily framed that way); but Im retarded, so maybe it's just me.


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Mar 25, 2018)

Bassomatic said:


> But holy smokes 50 for parking?


 I can't recall the article, but it explained how exorbitant LA parking was for sporting events. When the LA Rams returned, there was parking _by _LA Coliseum for $300+ and they were all fully booked. 

I refuse to park at sports here and the highest parking gets here is $15 and that's at the arena.


----------

